# Model Y Rear Trunk Storage Bin



## mcqueen2022 (5 mo ago)

I came across these rear trunk storage bin for my Model Y 2021 model and really liked them. I originally got them because I didn't like how the gaps in the rear trunk looked so I got these. The carpet on the lids match with the trunk to it gives it a nice look. The bin itself is made of rubber which makes it each to clean. Overall pretty satisified with what I got so thought I would share.

Link to Storage bin


----------

